# Teeth - 6 month old



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

I wondered if anybody might have a photo of the upper molars on a Shepherd. I just want to compare it to Kiah's teeth.

Odd request probably.....


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1032877&page=1&nt=2&fpart=1


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelso's teeth at exactly 7 months old 
That is the closest shot of his teeth I could find in the general age range










Comparison- Kelso's teeth at about 4 months


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wonderful! Thanks so much Steph. 

Lovely dog by the way.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks!

I can probably rummage around for some more pics if you want...

do you have a specific concern about your dog's teeth..or just wanting to see comparisons?


----------

